# Antec TruePower Classic Series 750 W



## crmaris (Jan 23, 2014)

Today we are taking a look at Antec's TruePower Classic 750 W unit. The strongest of the series, its efficiency is Gold-certified. It also utilizes a non-modular cabling design to be as affordable as possible.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 7, 2014)

Good review as always, but that high ripple is strange for a Seasonic unit, even a "low-end" one. Did you maybe consider asking Antec for a replacement/additional unit to see if the ripple issue is maybe related to the particular unit you tested?

Some errata/suggestions (as always ):

Page 2, "Cables & Connectors, Power Distribution": table should say "6* + 2* pin PCIe"
Page 3, "Exterior": "... only the main ATX cable is stealth", yet it can be clearly seen from the photos that the wires are multiple colors.
Page 3: would be nice if the "psu_top.jpg" had all the cables spread out neatly (i.e. not bunched up and on top of each other) to give an accurate indication of how many cables there are to deal with.


----------



## crmaris (Feb 8, 2014)

ripple wasn't at dangerous or high enough levels to ask for an extra sample. Actually it is ok for a normal PSU (however not ideal for a SS one). 
Apparently the pushed this platform a little further. 

The table says "6+2 pin PCIe" already so I missed you here. 

I don't know why but the earth wires of the 24 pin connector confused me into thinking that it is stealth. Thanks for the heads up on this! 

It is really hard to spread out the cables in a non-modular unit (even impossible in some times) and I admit that I don't have the nerve to do it.


----------

